# Chaos Dreadnoughts



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Are they worth it?
And what are the best attachments to counter:
horde-armies
vehicle-based armies
SM-type armies


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Epidemius said:


> Are they worth it?


Most people feel that they arnt worth it. The only guy who gets to kill his own models and have it deemed worth it is Kharn :laugh:



Epidemius said:


> And what are the best attachments to counter:
> horde-armies


I would think a Heavy Flamer/DCCW and a Missile Launcher would do it



Epidemius said:


> vehicle-based armies


Lascannon/Multi-Melta and Missile Launcher

Your personal choice over the Las or Melta though



Epidemius said:


> SM-type armies


Hmm, you have a couple options here:

DCCW/Heavy Flamer and Plasma Cannon
DCCW/Heavy Flamer and another DCCW

If your Dreadnoughts role is ranged, go for the first option
If your Dread's off to combat, choose the second

Heavy Flamer over the Bolter because you should kill more Marines with the Flamer


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a tough call. They do have a place, and are a priority target (usuall) being a good shot with powerful weapons or a CC menace.

However, they compete with Terminators and Chosen for Elite spots. Both of whom can do similar roles to the Dreadnaught, albeit they can do it for less points and have more staying power.

Dreadnaughts are one of the top victims for hidden fists. The CC power of dreads is hindered by the fact every power armour army (at least a half of everyone out there in my area) will have a fist in each squad.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

I think a pair of dread would be fun, but I just can't see where it would be more fun or effective than termis or chosen.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

To hell with effectiveness, unless you have personally experienced it you have no idea how hilarious it is when the dreadnought fails his sanity checks three turns in row. The first three turns were basically, Dreadnought runs at the wrong unit, then the dreadnought turns around and shoots my plague marines and finally he runs in the wrong direction. Damn I love that model.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to love its 33% chance of screwing up. Seriously what idiot designed these things?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Got to love its 33% chance of screwing up. Seriously what idiot designed these things?


Remember last edition when they were cheaper, had superior rage(Check for enemies within LoS, THAN check for friendlies? Bloodrage doubled the attacks in close combat AND gave him fleet?) had even more wargear to purchase(Daemonic/Parasidic Possession, Warped Hull av 13/13/11, etc) and even after all these goodies and good rules...
Nobody bothered to take them?

So to fix the models NOT SELLING, we made them worse in every regard. Top notch development team there fellas.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if you wish to take them give them a ML & a DCCW for 100 points, if your opponent doesnt deal with it eventually it will just mess up his day, if it fire frenzys early in the game drive a rhino up next to it, and nothing happens - why because boltguns & frag missiles dont hurt rhinos.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mind you then your dreadnought sides their missing a round of shooting, and possibly exposes its rear armor to the side it turns away from.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Got to love its 33% chance of screwing up. Seriously what idiot designed these things?


Gavin Thorpe and Alessio Cavatore:ireful2:



LukeValantine said:


> Mind you then your dreadnought sides their missing a round of shooting, and possibly exposes its rear armor to the side it turns away from.


The chance of a Dread having LoS to something that makes it turn so much (45 degrees as thats its max LoS to any side) that it presents rear shots on the opponent is low.


Ive run a lot of games with a Dread in my CSM list without major incidents.
Dread, Multimelta, Heavy Flamer, Extra Armour.

This dude actually brings something useful to the army, namely a Multi Melta.
Extra Armour is essential since he will rage every time he is stunned if you skip it and you dont want to miss those rage rolls. It also lets you move when stunned in general and ignore Fire Frenzy when stunned (since you are not allowed to shoot it counts as sane). That last thing is important since it keeps the Dread moving and thus your other units more safe from his vengeance.

General tip of the day for having a little chance of success with a CSM dread is avoid rolling Fire Frenzy turn 1. Feed Murphy barbed wire until he agrees. If you start then consider running with him turn 1 and smoke to get more distance to friendly units.
Also skip deploying a Rhino or similar just beside the Dread. Thats asking for trouble.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Possessed, dreads, fabius bile, spawn = fun units, which translates into don't take them if winning is your central goal. In other words if you have to ask how useful a dreadnought is then you probably shouldn't use one.


----------



## starcruiser (Sep 11, 2010)

can these CSM dreads deepstrike of will it need a drop pod?
Only interested in Nurgle Dreads - could do with a nudge to what load out it can take.
Would you call them sub-par? because then I might have to take a couple.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

......CSM dreadnoughts can't deep strike....ever (With the exception of apocalypse). Also you can't take them in a drop pod....because CSM's don't have them apparently.

Load outs that work are as follows.
1) Missile launcher+multi-metla/any anti infantry gun.
2) DCCW with heavy flamer.

yah that's about it.


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to bring up a week old thread, but I gotta say I love me some Chaos Dreads. Yeah they are pretty situational and essentially a gamble every time, but hey.. it's just a game.

Most people take the Dual CCW or dread with the ML to be safe, and use a frag grenade if they fire-frenzy their own shit. That's cool.... but I'm a "I've got 18.. hit me" kind of card player (as long as its not for real money).. so I like shooty dreads 

Plasma Cannon, ML.. booya. 

Sure it can go south and blast your own stuff to death quite easily, but hey, that's what you get for locking that poor bastard in there against his will. That's a risk I'm willing to take in friendly games for laughs. 

Disregard all this conjecture for any sort of serious game, tournament, grudge match, Strip-match, or absurd cash bet game. 

-Brett


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My as well take advantage of the necro post while I can.

General rule of thumb 1>3 CSM dreadnoughts, since the more dreads you take the more chance something will go wrong. If you take one in each elite spot your near damn sure that at least once a turn a dread will do something unwanted. Now 1 dread that's more or less a acceptable risk. This should be common knowledge, but I thought I would put it out there.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

ive found running 3 close combat dreds all side by side is quite fun.
run that along side 3 defilers and 2 DPs with some bezerkers for hours of CC fun.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

if you are forced to fire on friendlies, must you reroll misses for twin-linked weapons?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

uber said:


> if you are forced to fire on friendlies, must you reroll misses for twin-linked weapons?


P31 BRB says that you may re-roll if you miss, so you could choose not to reroll; it is much like choosing frag not krak.

Personally I might re-roll anyway to fit the fluff of the Dreadnought trying to kill someone.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

and that's where the conflict would come in. the dread is really trying to kill his pals, so it would point to reroll, but the rules say _may_ reroll, so it would point to player discretion.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

uber said:


> and that's where the conflict would come in. the dread is really trying to kill his pals, so it would point to reroll, but the rules say _may_ reroll, so it would point to player discretion.


Indeed.

I have often thought the Fire Frenzy rule would be fairer if it either (i) randomised targets and weapons, or (ii) randomised who picked target. It would be more complex of course.


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanna field a dread myself just because I wanna convert one from scratch. Just cos I hate the metal model like most people. Think I'll give one a try out as I only have 2 elite choices at the mo, chosen and termies. Think I'll just keep him to one flank and run with him first turn to be safe.
Good tips people.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

i just don't get the logic behind our dread. ok so we get it for a few points off, but does that seriously make up for the liability and loss of control that we must endure?

i don't think so. the only way the crazed rule actually benefits us is if you role a one and you are right next to a really nice target. rolling a 6 is actually a penalty, as you could always choose to choose to charge, and getting fleet for the loss of your weapon systems is not really a plus in my book.

i just think they should rethink the rule, as it seems to be really out of balance.

not to mention we have the gayest looking dread in the whole universe of 40k. wtf is up with that? chaos always has the coolest looking stuff. how come forgeworld is able to cast a dread reminiscent of robocop 2, yet GW craps out what appears to be a walking box with a damn toy crane sticking out the side? really? were you high on your glue when you came up with that?

"hey i got an idea, let's put out a farce of a model, wait it gets better, and let's give it really shitty rules so as to make it unusable."
"but isn't our purpose to get people to buy it?"
"they'll buy it anyway. people are stupid."


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

uber said:


> "hey i got an idea, let's put out a farce of a model, wait it gets better, and let's give it really shitty rules so as to make it unusable."
> "but isn't our purpose to get people to buy it?"
> "they'll buy it anyway. people are stupid."


And we keep BUYING the damnable things.

This is where they are geniuses. They make it so bad we have to fight back our pride not trying to prove everyone wrong when they say "Oh it's unusable."
We have to physically restrain ourselves from throwing our minds against the brickwall of non logic this codex brought us.

Honestly I think it was a brilliant move.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

LordWaffles said:


> Remember last edition when they were cheaper, had superior rage(Check for enemies within LoS, THAN check for friendlies? Bloodrage doubled the attacks in close combat AND gave him fleet?) had even more wargear to purchase(Daemonic/Parasidic Possession, Warped Hull av 13/13/11, etc) and even after all these goodies and good rules...
> Nobody bothered to take them?
> 
> So to fix the models NOT SELLING, we made them worse in every regard. Top notch development team there fellas.


I haven't bought a chaos dread since 2nd edition, but in 4th I took 2 almost any game. Chaos dreads were amazing. I'd screen them with rhinos, and even if the dread fleeted they could keep pace. And once in close combat, Chaos Dreads last edition had a 1/3 chance of doubling their attacks (3+3+1 add. DCCW = 7 attacks). Sounds good to me!

2 Dreads, Berzerkers, and a Chaos lord all getting stuck in was a joy to behold.

Those were the days.


----------

